# Turkey rap song



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UyiQp4OLqA


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

That was simply awesome!!!


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

to funny


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Lmao!


----------

